# Moving from Serbia to Bali



## Danijela (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everybody, I just found out for this site on our serbian Traveler club and registered on it, im very happy to find forum like this. I live in Serbia (Europe) and have some plans with my boyfriend to move to Bali for a living. 
Our goal is to find some not so commercial part of the island and first month or two just to live there,explore the island,culture,laws and chances for working there. As for the job issue, we are very dedicated to self -improvement and living a life with quality and peace with ourselves and surroundings so we would like to make some yoga,reiki classes and similar staff.


Many things are unknown for us, such as - how could we live in Bali without having a working permit visa? Is it possible to just cross the border every two months and to return living in Bali? we are not interested in making some luxury and famous life with high payment but just to have nice peaceful life..

Is it possible to rent some bigger house for living and make some yoga studio in it without working visa?? 


What is the cost of regular life on Bali if i live there not as some reach tourist but like somebody who want live average life with nice payment?


I would appreciate every comment and suggestion and if somebody needs some information about Serbia - im here for him/her


----------

